# Bubble Gum



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash just made me laugh out loud. I was chewing gum and I blew a bubble - I think that's the first time Cash has ever seen anyone blow a bubble. He stared at me and then made the funniest face with his lips pulled up, did a funny little whine and then barked. Penny was standing behind him a little unsure about the bubble too. I'm going to have to try and get a picture of Cash when I blow a bubble. Does anyone else's V have a similar reaction to bubble gum?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Not tried bubble gum, but Morris likes to pick chewing gum off pavements :-\ YUCK

Luckily he goes for the really old hard stuff so I pretty much always get him before he achieves the full clean-up...

I'd love to see the bubble gum face!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Haha. I finally found the sound that Dre is scared of - Saxophone. Lol. He is perfectly fine and pays no attention to trains, sirens, shotguns, motorcycles, helicopters, jets breaking sound barrier right above our house, etc. but the saxophone.... Omg. That was the funniest thing I have ever seen. He practically climbed up my leg and into my arms while we were walking in a park the other day, and a street performer started playing a saxophone. He played extremely well, I must add


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

:-\ NO appreciation for Jazz


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

CatK said:


> Not tried bubble gum, but Morris likes to pick chewing gum off pavements :-\ YUCK
> 
> Luckily he goes for the really old hard stuff so I pretty much always get him before he achieves the full clean-up...
> 
> I'd love to see the bubble gum face!



Darcy does this, she claws and claws at the pavement trying to get the chewing gum off. I think the council should employ her to get the disgusting stuff off our streets..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

solefald said:


> Haha. I finally found the sound that Dre is scared of - Saxophone. Lol. He is perfectly fine and pays no attention to trains, sirens, shotguns, motorcycles, helicopters, jets breaking sound barrier right above our house, etc. but the saxophone.... Omg. That was the funniest thing I have ever seen. He practically climbed up my leg and into my arms while we were walking in a park the other day, and a street performer started playing a saxophone. He played extremely well, I must add



Are you sure it wasn't Kenny G? It might have been his flowing mane that scared Dre and not his playing.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

einspänner said:


> solefald said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. I finally found the sound that Dre is scared of - Saxophone. Lol. He is perfectly fine and pays no attention to trains, sirens, shotguns, motorcycles, helicopters, jets breaking sound barrier right above our house, etc. but the saxophone.... Omg. That was the funniest thing I have ever seen. He practically climbed up my leg and into my arms while we were walking in a park the other day, and a street performer started playing a saxophone. He played extremely well, I must add
> ...


Haha. My girlfriend asked if he was the Sexy Saxophone Man

http://youtu.be/GaoLU6zKaws


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Darcy1311 said:


> CatK said:
> 
> 
> > Not tried bubble gum, but Morris likes to pick chewing gum off pavements :-\ YUCK
> ...


Yeh he really goes for it! He skips any clawing action and goes straight for the teeth and lips to pavement technique. Bleurgh. You can see people around wondering if you feed them enough!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ahhhh! I'd forgotten about Sexy Sax Man. He needs to make a comeback. ;D


----------



## spencer (Oct 2, 2013)

Just be careful.....some sugar free gums contain xylitol which is harmful to dogs


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I popped in some gum to see if I could get a picture of Cash's funny face, but he's on to me. As soon as he saw the gum he stopped making eye contact with me and when I called him over to me he sat right in front of me with his back to me. These are the only two pictures I could sort of get - the first one is him trying to avoid looking at me and the second is him scolding me for trying to get him to look at me.


----------

